# "Bullying" em Portugal



## percivalpc

Olá. Gostaria de saber se em Portugal também ficou generalizada a palavra inglesa "bullying", como aqui no Brasil, ou se por lá já se consagrou alguma tradução. Muito obrigado.


----------



## patriota

Exemplos recentes de _bullying_ em textos de Portugal.


----------



## xiskxisk

Infelizmente ainda não se consagrou nenhuma alternativa em Português, pelo que ainda se usa o estrangeirismo _bullying_.

Eu diria intimidação.


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Infelizmente ainda não se consagrou nenhuma alternativa em Português, pelo que ainda se usa o estrangeirismo _bullying_.
> 
> Eu diria intimidação.



No Nordeste do Brasil, existe o verbo "bolir" [bu'li]. Acho que seria uma boa tradução.


----------



## Guigo

Alandria said:


> No Nordeste do Brasil, existe o verbo "bolir" [bu'li]. Acho que seria uma boa tradução.



"Bolir" é conhecido em quase todo o Brasil, mas é mais usado mesmo no NE. Alguém propôs o verbo "bolinar", mas não pegou devido às conotações erótico-sexuais de tal verbo.

Na minha opinião, o melhor verbo seria "burlar": não respeitar as regras, fazer zombarias.


----------



## Joca

No meu tempo de escola, 'bullying' se dizia implicância, mas não era combatido. Vigorava a lei do mais "forte" (ou do mais covarde, como queiram).


----------



## Vanda

Gente, o título do fio é ''... em Portugal''.  A discussão sobre bullying está aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1056942


----------



## Alentugano

Não, não existe ainda (nem sei se irá existir) uma palavra que "abarque" todo o significado/conteúdo da palavra inglesa. É como muitas outras, estou a lembrar-me de_ bestseller_, por exemplo, que também não tem nenhum equivalente suficientemente abrangente em português.


----------



## xiskxisk

Alentugano said:


> Não, não existe ainda (nem sei se irá existir) uma palavra que "abarque" todo o significado/conteúdo da palavra inglesa. É como muitas outras, estou a lembrar-me de_ bestseller_, por exemplo, que também não tem nenhum equivalente suficientemente abrangente em português.


As palavras acabam por adquirir o significado consoante o uso que lhes é dado. Quantas anglicismos não usamos com "significado especial", que na realidade em Inglês são palavras normalíssimas que apenas começaram a ser usadas com frequência num dado contexto.

Se por exemplo começássemos a usar o termo "violência escolar", ou "intimidação escolar", ou "assédio escolar", etc, este acabaria por ganhar o significado de _bullying_.


----------



## Joca

xiskxisk said:


> As palavras acabam por adquirir o significado consoante o uso que lhes é dado. Quantas anglicismos não usamos com "significado especial", que na realidade em Inglês são palavras normalíssimas que apenas começaram a ser usadas com frequência num dado contexto.
> 
> Se por exemplo começássemos a usar o termo "violência escolar", ou "intimidação escolar", ou "assédio escolar", etc, este acabaria por ganhar o significado de _bullying_.



Entendo o que você diz, mas é a brevidade de 'bullying' que o torna quase imbatível.


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> Entendo o que você diz, mas é a brevidade de 'bullying' que o torna quase imbatível.


 Concordo.


----------



## xiskxisk

Joca said:


> Entendo o que você diz, mas é a brevidade de 'bullying' que o torna quase imbatível.


Tal como boa parte dos vocábulos ingleses.


----------



## Joca

xiskxisk said:


> Tal como boa parte dos vocábulos ingleses.



Sim, mas outros não se justificam, tais como: 'coffee-break' em lugar de intervalo; 'delivery' em lugar de entrega; 'game' em lugar de jogo, etc, etc.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Guigo said:


> "Bolir" é conhecido em quase todo o Brasil, mas é mais usado mesmo no NE. Alguém propôs o verbo "bolinar", mas não pegou devido às conotações erótico-sexuais de tal verbo.
> 
> Na minha opinião, o melhor verbo seria "burlar": não respeitar as regras, fazer zombarias.



Existe o famoso "mangar". "Estás mangando de mim, menino?".


----------



## Carfer

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Existe o famoso "mangar". "Estás mangando de mim, menino?".



Gostei de voltar a encontrar esse termo. A última pessoa a quem o ouvi foi a minha avó, que morreu nos anos sessenta e, depois dela, a mais ninguém até hoje. A questão é que apenas cobre parte do significado de '_bullying_', pelo menos na acepção em que ela o usava, o de brincar com alguém ou troçar desse alguém, zombar, caçoar (outro termo que ela também usava e que hoje anda desaparecido). Não me recordo de que a violência física fizesse parte do significado, por exemplo.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Existe o famoso "mangar". "Estás mangando de mim, menino?".


Chaves?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Carfer said:


> Gostei de voltar a encontrar esse termo. A última pessoa a quem o ouvi foi a minha avó, que morreu nos anos sessenta e, depois dela, a mais ninguém até hoje. A questão é que apenas cobre parte do significado de '_bullying_', pelo menos na acepção em que ela o usava, o de brincar com alguém ou troçar desse alguém, zombar, caçoar (outro termo que ela também usava e que hoje anda desaparecido). Não me recordo de que a violência física fizesse parte do significado, por exemplo.


Pensava que "bullying" era só agressão moral. Inclui-se nela a violência física? É que, não sei quanto a Portugal, cá no Brasil não se faz essas coisas, digo, por a cara do sujeito no vaso sanitário. O uso desse palavra vai contra a nossa cultura, e creio que se aplique só a EUA.



machadinho said:


> Chaves?


 Não sei se Chaves a usou. Eu a uso e a ouço de meu pai, que é fazendeiro do Nordeste. Se tem certeza que foi usada nessa série, diga-me por favor o episódio.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Carfer said:


> Gostei de voltar a encontrar esse termo. A última pessoa a quem o ouvi foi a minha avó, que morreu nos anos sessenta e, depois dela, a mais ninguém até hoje. A questão é que apenas cobre parte do significado de '_bullying_', pelo menos na acepção em que ela o usava, o de brincar com alguém ou troçar desse alguém, zombar, caçoar (outro termo que ela também usava e que hoje anda desaparecido). Não me recordo de que a violência física fizesse parte do significado, por exemplo.


 Como disse acima, a escuto de meu pai, que é fazendeiro do Nordeste. A senhora, sua avó é de que parte de Portugal? Não sabia que era usada aí.


----------



## Carfer

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Como disse acima, a escuto de meu pai, que é fazendeiro do Nordeste. A senhora, sua avó é de que parte de Portugal? Não sabia que era usada aí.


Da Beira interior, mas como disse, ela já morreu há muitíssimos anos e nunca mais ouvi o termo. Se ainda se usar, há-de ser por muito pouca e idosa gente.


----------



## Alentugano

No Alentejo "mangar" era de uso bem comum até há 20/30 anos. Ainda hoje é usada, especialmente em meios rurais e por pessoas acima de 40 anos.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Não sei se Chaves a usou. Eu a uso e a ouço de meu pai, que é fazendeiro do Nordeste. Se tem certeza que foi usada nessa série, diga-me por favor o episódio.


Não faço ideia. É só que me vem à mente o Chaves ou a Chiquinha prestes a dar uma surra no Kiko por estar "mangando" deles.


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, faz  tempo que não ouço mangar. Aqui em Minas se usava bastante, não saberia dizer se ainda é muito usado pelo interiorão afora.


----------



## Deutugal

Estava só a mangar contigo........hehe, há quanto tempo...


----------

